# Télécharger une appli à partir d'un navigateur ?



## KinderHeart (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cherché un peu la solution à mon problème, mais sans succès. Je m'excuse d'avance si la question a déjà été posée.

Est-il possible de télécharger des applications (ou de programmer un téléchargement) sans être sur iTunes ?
Je m'explique :

Au boulot pendant mes pauses, je vais surfer un peu, et souvent je vois des applis passées gratuites etc. Et après le soir, en rentrant, j'oublie de les télécharger ! Sachant que je n'ai pas mon iBidule sur moi, et que j'ai pas le droit d'installer iTunes au boulot.... 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Les joies du iPad : pas de téléchargements, pas de fichiers torrent, pas de lecture de site avec du flash, pas de connexion avec l'extérieur.
Je découvre depuis un mois et j'ai les boules.
Je vais jailbreaker sinon c'est l'horreur !


----------



## MiWii (6 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Les joies du iPad : pas de téléchargements, pas de fichiers torrent, pas de lecture de site avec du flash, pas de connexion avec l'extérieur.
> Je découvre depuis un mois et j'ai les boules.
> Je vais jailbreaker sinon c'est l'horreur !



C'est rigolo mais moi je fais tout ce que tu sites avec mon iPad et sans jailbreak !Faut juste prendre le temps d'apprendre à s'en servir correctement.


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux expliquer comment tu fais pour les 4 mains que je cite plus extraire du son d'une vidéo youtube ?
C'est quand même dingue d'être obligé d'apprendre à se servir de cet appareil !
Déjà j'y passe des heures. Mais j'ai autre chose à faire.
Merci.


----------



## MiWii (6 Décembre 2012)

Je suis désolée, mais c'est comme tout appareil, quand on l'achete on doit apprendre à s'en servir... 

Sauf qu'on est plus habitué à le faire car la societé de consommation tend à imiter comme des moutons pour prendre des parts de marché au concurrent et non plus â innover. 
Il suffit juste d'avoir les bonnes applications, comme sur un ordi, pour faire ce qu'on veut faire ! 


Je telecharge mes films et séries directement sur l'iPad, et je les copie sur mon NAS (ou ordi) en passant par l'iPad egalement, plus besoin du pc. 


Pour le flash, il existe des navigateur web comme puffin ou iswifter qui permettent de voir les animations flash. 


Pour les torrents, j'ai trouvé une astuce sur google, parce que je me suis posée la question, je n'ai pas testé encore, mais apparement c'est possible. 
Ceci dit sur une autre tablette ça ne doit pas être inné non plus pour les torrents, si ?


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Je fais partie des millions de moutons qui ont acheté l'ipad et je le regrette.
Je me suis fait abusé par l'avis d'un pote.
Ça fait 15 ans que je suis sur Mac. Et je vois la dérive Apple, de plus en plus de produits pour les moutons justement, des Os qui changent tous 8 mois, des idevice gadgets.
Comme tu dis il faut trouver des astuces pour arriver à ce qu'on veut avec le iPad, c'est de la bidouille de PC.
Ce n'est pas normal. On n'est pas sur Mac pour bidouiller. Ce truc c'est une usine à gaz couplé avec iTunes.


----------



## KinderHeart (7 Décembre 2012)

Re,

Bon, c'était pas pour lancer un débat sur est-ce que l'iPad est nul hein...

Donc c'est à priori impossible en passant par une méthode "normale" de télécharger des applis.

Et avec jailbreak ? (oui parce que je croise les doigts pour que le jailbreak untethered arrive sous peu !!) c'est possible ? Parce qu'il y a quelques temps j'avais un peu cherché, mais j'avais rien trouvé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------




MiWii a dit:


> Je suis désolée, mais c'est comme tout appareil, quand on l'achete on doit apprendre à s'en servir...
> 
> Sauf qu'on est plus habitué à le faire car la societé de consommation tend à imiter comme des moutons pour prendre des parts de marché au concurrent et non plus â innover.
> Il suffit juste d'avoir les bonnes applications, comme sur un ordi, pour faire ce qu'on veut faire !
> ...



Sur les Android (genre mon téléphone), il suffit de télécharger une appli sur le market pour que ça marche, donc pour le coup, ouais c'est quand même vachement plus simple....


----------



## LaJague (7 Décembre 2012)

KinderHeart a dit:


> Est-il possible de télécharger des applications (ou de programmer un téléchargement) sans être sur iTunes ?



??? heu y a bien l 'appstore sur l ipad ???

je vois pas trop ou est le probleme si comme tu as l'air de le dire tu as un acces internet sur l ipad

je vois pas la comparaison avec android sur ce coup la ! c est pareil


----------



## Lauange (7 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Je fais partie des millions de moutons qui ont acheté l'ipad et je le regrette.
> Je me suis fait abusé par l'avis d'un pote.
> Ça fait 15 ans que je suis sur Mac. Et je vois la dérive Apple, de plus en plus de produits pour les moutons justement, des Os qui changent tous 8 mois, des idevice gadgets.
> Comme tu dis il faut trouver des astuces pour arriver à ce qu'on veut avec le iPad, c'est de la bidouille de PC.
> Ce n'est pas normal. On n'est pas sur Mac pour bidouiller. Ce truc c'est une usine à gaz couplé avec iTunes.



Salut

Je te le rachète moitié prix pour te débarrasser.


----------



## MiWii (7 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Je fais partie des millions de moutons qui ont acheté l'ipad et je le regrette..



Je parlais des societés, pas des consommateurs... 
A vrai dire, nous on a le choix que les societés nous donnent...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h54 ----------




KinderHeart a dit:


> Sur les Android (genre mon téléphone), il suffit de télécharger une appli sur le market pour que ça marche, donc pour le coup, ouais c'est quand même vachement plus simple....



Euh... sur l'iPad aussi... tu vas sur le store et tu telecharges ton applications, je ne vois pas ce qui differe de chez Android sur ce sujet ?


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2012)

KinderHeart a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai cherché un peu la solution à mon problème, mais sans succès. Je m'excuse d'avance si la question a déjà été posée.
> 
> ...



@kinderheart, tu peux partager les liens des applications sur un navigateur, par courriel, par texto, etc...


----------



## KinderHeart (9 Décembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Je parlais des societés, pas des consommateurs...
> A vrai dire, nous on a le choix que les societés nous donnent...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h54 ----------
> ...



Hello

je parlais d'une appli pour télécharger des torrent directement sur le téléphone. Pour l'instant j'ai pas trouvé ça pour l'iPad 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h20 ----------




LaJague a dit:


> ??? heu y a bien l 'appstore sur l ipad ???
> 
> je vois pas trop ou est le probleme si comme tu as l'air de le dire tu as un acces internet sur l ipad
> 
> je vois pas la comparaison avec android sur ce coup la ! c est pareil



En fait, c'est pour le cas où je n'ai pas mon iPad (parce que bon c'est quand même assez lourd quoi), et où je repère des applis intéressantes quand je suis pas chez moi.

Par exemple, sur Android, tu vas sur le site du Play Store, tu regardes les applis etc. et tu lances le téléchargement. Et hop, l'appli est automatiquement téléchargée sur ton téléphone ou sur ta tablette à distance. Tu vois le truc ?? T'as pas besoin de te rappeler en rentrant le soir qu'il y avait telle ou telle appli à télécharger


----------



## MiWii (9 Décembre 2012)

KinderHeart a dit:


> Hello
> 
> je parlais d'une appli pour télécharger des torrent directement sur le téléphone. Pour l'instant j'ai pas trouvé ça pour l'iPad
> 
> ...



Il y a la fonction rappel pour ça... 


ok, je sors !!


----------

